# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Koliko dugo traju najjači bolovi?

## pinguica

Koliko sam skužila prvo idu trudovi koji nisu prestrašni i znaju trajat satima i satima, a zatim dođu oni "pravi" s kojim se izbaci dijete van. Vidim da mnoge u tim bolovim pomisle da nemogu više, neke požele umrijeti isl. Molim vas da mi kažete koliko su vama trajali dugo ti najjači bolovi, da li oni počnu prije ulaska u box, koliko ranije, da li postoji neki prosjek pa da gledam na sat i mislim evo još samo sat vremena pa gotovo   :Grin:

----------


## igralište

Nisam bila baš mlađahna kada sam rodila prvo (i jedino) dijete:35 godina! Ali imala sam sreće, pa sam imala urednu, školsku trudnoću, bez problema, čak i bez previše debljanja( jedino što sam počela s puno, previše kg).
Iz mog iskustva mogu reći da je porod bio puuuno lakši, manje bolan, stresan itd od onoga što sam godinama slušala i shodno tome očekivala. Naravno da ne mogu reći: nije to ništa , ne volim takve komentare, ali ni preuveličavanja tipa: ne može se izdržati,poželjela umrijeti i sl. gluposti.
Moj je savjet: biti spremna(informirati se, a ne slušati priče tipa: dogodilo se ovo ili može se dogoditi ovo ružno), imati povjerenja u one koji porod vode, ja vodila i muža i mislim da je dobro imati nekog svog u tim trenutcima, ne da slika, ne da vam nešto strašno pomogne, ali neka je tu;biti skoncentrirana i surađivati i to je to.Mene nije prestrašno boljelo, ali teško je to izmjeriti. Trudove dobila oko 2 popodne, prehodala ih do 7, onda prijavila sestri, otišla na pregled, dobila klizmu, obavila wc, istuširala se, pozvala muža i oko 8.30 u box, bolovi poput jačih menstruacijskih do prokinuća vodenjaka, e onda boli, ali u 10.40 već rodila!
Sretno!

----------


## hrčkić

Mislim da je to krajnje individualno - od tijeka poroda, preko praga boli pojedine osobe do toga da li je trudnica dobila drip, sredstvo za smanjenje boli i sl. Ja sam baš neki dan vrtila u glavi film prvog poroda i sjećam se da sam nekih 50 min prije rođenja moje kćeri (a bila sam pod dripom i analgeticima) zvala doktora da mi da epiduralnu jer da me zaista previše boli. Na žalost u tom trenutku, odnosno na sreću rekla bih nakon poroda, nisam mogla niti teoretski dobiti epiduralnu jer sam rađala u predrađaoni i nije bilo slobodnog boksa. Bolovi su se još malo pojačali racimo zadnjih pola sata i sjećam se da je išao trud za trudom, s vrlo malim razmakom, i to doista nije ugodno, a nisam se mogla prisiliti da se prepustim trudu nego sam se opirala, tako da sam kasnije imala masnice na nogama (natkoljenicama) od odupiranja šakama o noge. 
No, realno gledano sve je to vrlo brzo prošlo, i sam izgon je kod mene vrlo kratko trajao, na koncu bez rezanje, pucanja i šivanja, tako da sam nakon doslovce 5 minuta bila skroz fit i spremna za štošta, nakon dva sata sam se tuširala, sjedila, hodala, ma mrak jedan! Želim ti lijepo porod i da se što manje opterećuješ bolovima, jer ionako ništa ne možeš predvidjeti, možeš se samo što bolje educirati čitajući o porodu, fiziologiji i sl. (mada ja nisam baš niti to prvi puta, a sada se spremam bolje educirati i pokušati staviti naglasak na što prirodniji porod (iako neću se toga držati slijepo, već prema razvoju događaja).

----------


## L&L0809

draga pinguica - sve ti je to individualno, na zalost nema pravila.

meni su trudovi poceli oko 14h, odmah su mi bili na 5min, oko 17h sam stigla u bolnicu (trudovi na 3min - sva sreca pa im je bila guzva, nisu imali slobodan krevet, pa sam u cekaoni bila do cca 18:30) - to je sve bilo za izdrzati, malo MM masira ledja, malo mu kazem da mi se skine s grbace, ovisno kako koji trud   :Laughing:  

e, onda sam usla u predradjaonu, legla na krevet, odmah su mi prokinuli vodenjak i onda je pocelo jako boliti - ne znam da li zato jer sam morala lezati na ledjima ili zato jer su mi probusili vodenjak - tako da ti je moj savjet sto manje lezati i ne dozvoliti da ti probuse vodenjak  :/ 

u 20:45 pocela s izgonom (sama jer su svi poradjali drugu zenu), u 21:00 dosli doktori, malo skakanja po trbuhu, malo rezanja, i u 21:05 sam svoje malo srceko imala na prsima.   :Heart:  

kad je poceo izgon, vise me nista nije bolilo (bar se ne sjecam), samo doktorovo nasjedanje na trbuh.

i sve se da izdrzati, samo si u glavi zamisli da ces uskoro (bilo to za 2 sata ili 24 sata) imati svojeg andjelcica na rukama   :Saint:

----------


## pinguica

Znam da je to sve individualno. Nisam mislila da svoju bol uspoređujete s drugima, kao tipa moje je bilo izdržljivo. Zanimaju me vaši najjači bolovi, jer svima su najjači na kraju (ako ne griješim), koliko su vam ti bolovi, koji su vam bili najjači, trajali, pa nije valjda da ti najjači mogu trajati 24 sata  :?

----------


## MamaRibice

Bez brige, ne traju 24 sata   :Smile:  Ali nema smisla gledati na sat, samo ces se time opterecivati. 



> Vidim da mnoge u tim bolovim pomisle da nemogu više, neke požele umrijeti isl.


 Ovo se desava u tranziciji, ona je najzahtjevniji dio poroda, ali ona ne traje dugo. To ti je znak da se porod blizi kraju, da ces uskoro vidjeti svoju bebicu   :Heart: 

Moze se to vidjeti i u mnogim pricama s poroda tu na forumu. Evo, bas je negdje pri vrhu opet Zoranina, ovdje mozes dobiti dobru sliku o tome    :Kiss:

----------


## pinguica

Htjela bih se nekako u glavi pripremit da ako i je prestrašna bol da neće dugo. Prije davno me užasno bilo strah zubara i najmanji dodir me bolio. I onda sam si u glavi nekako riješila da to ne traje dugo i da je to za moje dobro i od tada me nikada više nije bolilo, čak sam tražila da mi rade bez injekcije.

Čitam priče s poroda ali mi je teško točno odrediti koliko je vremenski ta najjača bol trajala. 




> Ovo se desava u tranziciji, ona je najzahtjevniji dio poroda, ali ona ne traje dugo. To ti je znak da se porod blizi kraju, da ces uskoro vidjeti svoju bebicu


Ovo mi je stvarno utješno za čut.   :Heart:

----------


## hrčkić

pinguica, eto kod mene možda nekih pola sata prije kraja, mada kako sam napisala već mi je i pola sata prije toga bilo teže za podnositi bol, ali isto tako činjenica je da ti se i prag boli pomiče tijekom poroda!

----------


## hrčkić

Eh, da, i naravno da bi mi bilo nesuporedivo lakše da sam imala kristalnu kuglu i znala da će recimo taj teži dio trajati sveukupno sat vremena, epiduralna mi ne bi pala na pamet. Ali, na žalost ne može ti nitko reći, pa čak niti tijekom poroda da li je sat, dva ili tri do kraja, osim valjda na samom kraju kad je ionako sve već skoro gotovo.

----------


## L&L0809

> Eh, da, i naravno da bi mi bilo nesuporedivo lakše da sam imala kristalnu kuglu i znala da će recimo taj teži dio trajati sveukupno sat vremena, epiduralna mi ne bi pala na pamet. Ali, na žalost ne može ti nitko reći, pa čak niti tijekom poroda da li je sat, dva ili tri do kraja, osim valjda na samom kraju kad je ionako sve već skoro gotovo.


potpisujem   :Laughing:  

meni su ti "teski" bolovi trajali od kad sam legla na krevet do pocetka tiskanja (znaci cca 2 sata). iako su mi svi prognozirali 3 sata vise (po famoznom - 1sat = 1cm otvaranja). a mozda ne bi tako jako bolilo da nisam lezala...ko ce ga znati!

----------


## thalia

znaš šta? trajat će jer moraju trajati. ako sam ja izdržala, svatko će (dobro, svašta sam zazivala), ali čini mi se da taj užas nije trajao duže od 45 minuta.

oni najjači prje najjačih bolova trajali su možda sat i pol.
ali sve to mora proći i kad prođe, prođe. vidjet ćeš. ja sam jednostavno ustala, stresla spavaćicu i odšetala do stola jer sam malo pukla.
dakle, nije kao kad slomiš nogu ili nešto drugo. boli tih sat, dva i onda prođe, a ti imaš bebu   :Heart:

----------


## kailash

kad prestaneš razmišljati da će boliti, manje ćeš se i bojati. ja sam jednostavno odlučila da to nije bol nego intenzivan osjet koji pomaže mojoj bebi da izađe van. i to je to. jedva sam dočekala da bude što intenzivnije, objeručke sam to prihvatila.  vjerojatno su mi zato trudovi bili vrlo efikasni i sve skupa je kratko trajalo. vodenjak mi je pukao oko 17, tad sam počela zaista osjećati trudove, a rodila sam u 20i15. vjerojatno bih i prije da su me pustili na miru.

----------


## jerry

Kao prvo, moras se dogovoriti sama sa sobom kao sto si se i u vezi zubara. Zena si, donosis djetesce na svijet i mozes ti to!!!
Ne opterecuj se nikakvim vremenskim ogranicenjima, pravila nema. To je tvoje tijelo i izdrzat ce, prepusti se instinktima koje ce ti tijelo slati i opusti koliko mozes. Uzivaj u trudnoci, razgovaraj s bebicom, kad dode vrijeme pozivaj je van. A kad je dobijes na ruke, kad ti uhvati dojku za prvi podoj... nikakve boli nece vise biti.   :Heart:

----------


## call me mommy

evo vec treci dan  sjedim doma, dva prsta otvorena i jedva cekam te bolove, jedva cekam te trudove, samo da krene konacno, da vidim svog bejbija...

----------


## jerry

probaj s vizualizacijama

----------


## dunja&vita:-)))

> Iz mog iskustva mogu reći da je porod bio puuuno lakši, manje bolan, stresan itd od onoga što sam godinama slušala i shodno tome očekivala. Naravno da ne mogu reći: nije to ništa , ne volim takve komentare, ali ni preuveličavanja tipa: ne može se izdržati,poželjela umrijeti i sl. gluposti.
> Moj je savjet: biti spremna(informirati se, a ne slušati priče tipa: dogodilo se ovo ili može se dogoditi ovo ružno), imati povjerenja u one koji porod vode, ja vodila i muža i mislim da je dobro imati nekog svog u tim trenutcima, ne da slika, ne da vam nešto strašno pomogne, ali neka je tu;biti skoncentrirana i surađivati i to je to.


Mislim da je ovo odlično sročeno...
Ja ne mogu reći da me nije boljelo, ali to je bila najljepša bol u mom životu  :Heart:

----------


## Leilani-m

meni je taj užas trajao skoro 10 sati... ali, ja sam išla na indukciju (skoro pa prisilno), dobila drip, bila sam otovrena samo 2 prsta, bebi je pupčana vrpca bila svezana u čvor tako da se on nije spuštao u porođajni kanal...

----------


## Mirtica

Vremenski ti ne mogu ništa reći jer stvarno ne znam. Prokinuli su mi vodenjak ujutro na viziti, rodila sam oko 16 h.... to je sve...
Ali mogu ti reći da oni zadnji trudovi kad osjetiš nagon za tiskanje baš i ne bole.... trud počne i vrlo brzo osjetiš taj nagon koji ne boli već je samo nagon.... bar je meni bilo tako. Ne znam koliko je dugo trajalo. Istina, ja se uopće nisam trudila tiskati jer nisam imala snage (duga priča), već je tijelo samo stiskalo koliko je bilo potrebno (a ovdje sam pročitala da je tako i bolje   :Smile:  ) Tako je bilo dok dokt nije došla i tražila da tiskam....

----------


## Anemona

*igralište* je napisala:



> Iz mog iskustva mogu reći da je porod bio puuuno lakši, manje bolan, stresan itd od onoga što sam godinama slušala i shodno tome očekivala. Naravno da ne mogu reći: nije to ništa , ne volim takve komentare, ali ni preuveličavanja tipa: ne može se izdržati,poželjela umrijeti i sl. gluposti. 
> Moj je savjet: biti spremna(informirati se, a ne slušati priče tipa: dogodilo se ovo ili može se dogoditi ovo ružno), imati povjerenja u one koji porod vode, ja vodila i muža i mislim da je dobro imati nekog svog u tim trenutcima, ne da slika, ne da vam nešto strašno pomogne, ali neka je tu;biti skoncentrirana i surađivati i to je to.Mene nije prestrašno boljelo, ali teško je to izmjeriti.


Ovo točno kao da sam ja pisala. Naslušala sam se svakakvih priča i stalno sam čekala kad će ta bol početi. Naravno boljelo je mene cijelo vrijeme jako, ali izdržala sam, ja sam prema pričanjima čekala "neizdrživo". Meni su trudovi počeli (ako se ne varam) oko 12 na večer, lagani, oko 4 ujutro sam ih počela između spavanja bilježiti, oko podneva sam razmišljala da li su to pravi trudovi (na 7, pa na 5, pa čak i na 3 minute - jer sam još uvijek čekala da jače boli), oko 13.00 sam odlučila da ipak idemo u bolnicu provjeriti, oko 14.00 sam bila u boxu, nešto više od 5 prsta otvorena, oko 19 i par minuta sam rodila.
"Tranziciju" nisam imala, odnosno nisam osjetila taj dio "više ne mogu", po meni najbitnije je koncentracija i samo koncentracija za vrijeme truda, a kad su več mali razmaci i između razmaka. MM je bio cijelo vrijeme kraj mene, ja ne znam da li sam 5 riječi progovorila s njim, on je bio tamo da sam sigurna ako nešto krivo krene da zove dr. (i da mi stalno mijenja oblog na glavi jer mi je "u glavi" bilo užasno vruće), s doktorima isto nisam razgovarala, ušli su 2 ili 3 puta ako su nešto pitali, a ja sam šutila, MM je odgovarao: Ima trud, čekajte, čuje vas, odgovoriti će kasnije. 
I to je to, budi spremna na bol, jaku, stvarno jaku, ali uz veliku koncentraciju i povjerenje u svoje tijelo i osoblje sasvim izdržljivu. (Ja sam drip primila samo zadnjih 10 minuta i tu je vjerojatno isto razlika u boli).

----------


## rinče

ja sam drip dobivala od početka jer mi je punknuo vodenjak a nisam se otvarala , trudovi su bili jaki ali pravilnim disanjem sam ih vrlo dobro kontrolirala , a najjači trudovi su mi bili zadnjih sat vremana ali sam i tada ustajala iz krevata i hodala , čak mi je i doktro rekao da se dignem i odem na wc , tako da sa ja sa bocom dripa u ruci hodala do wc i obavila pišanje i vratila se natrag do boxa i za  desetak minuta rodila . 
Ne kažem ja da nije bolilo ali mislim da se  pravilnim disanjem i koncentracijom može jako puno pomoći.

----------


## Točka

Mene moji trudovi nisu uopće jako bolili..boljet me počelo kad su mi dali drip, a dali su mi ga na 5 cm otvorenosti. Najjače je bolilo otvaranje od 7-10, a sam izgon i tiskanje nije niti malo bolilo!

----------


## Točka

Nisam ti odgovorila koliko traju...  :Rolling Eyes:  
Dakle meni su najjači bolovi trajali oko sat i pol.

----------


## Majuška

dal da pišem ili da ne pišem?   :Grin:  

kod mene su oni jako bolni trudovi koje sam tako mahnito prodisavala da sam i u prodisavanju radila neki čudan zvuk, recimo kao mačka u tjeranju, trajali nekih 12 sati. 
Zadnjih sat-dva vremena izgona nisu toliko bolili, bio je to ugodan osjećaj boli u rebrima i jako sa osjećala kako tijelo gura melenoga van i taj feeling mi je bio genijalan nakon toliko dugo groznih trudova na 1,5 minutu. 
Ja se jednostavno nisam otvarala nikako. Uz trudove na dvije minute ja sam se u 10 sati otvorila svega 3-4 cm i to sa prokinutim vodenjakom (što me nitko nije pitao, samo su ga u viziti prokinuli i to u trudu tako da nisam ni znala što se dogodilo nego mi je kasnije jedna babica pročitala iz kartona dok sam bila u boxu, no to je OT) 

Dakle, apsolutno nema pravila. Idealno je ako imaš malo viši prag tolerancije na bol.
A ako i nemaš (kao ja npr) preživjet ćeš i biti najsretnija žena na svijetu   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## mihim

ja sam dobila drip, i kolko se sjecam mislim da je uzasno jako bolilo od 7, rodila u 9,10. al to vrijeme je brzo proslo - ko da je trajalo manje - ne znam kak da opisem, znala sam da ce bebi skoro i hrabrila sam se da ja to mogu, jos malo, jos malo  :Laughing:  i evo mog anđelcica!

----------


## krumpiric

mene bez dripa nije bolilo, s dripom jest.
imala sam hiperdugu tranziciju-na dripu-to je bilo koma.

----------


## mihim

ja mislim da me je bas zbog dripa tolko bolilo, trudovi prije dripa su isto bili jaki al nekak puno manje bolni i lijepo sam se otvarala,a nakon dripa jako jaci, jesam se otvorila al je maleni bio visoko gore pa sam jos odrađivala trudove. makar, rekla mi je primalja ( jednom drugom prilikom - ne dok sam rađala, ni u sklopu toga ) da me nisu najvjerojatnije tolko bolili trudovi nego to sto se kosti sire ( ja sam joj komentirala da sam na pocetku bez beda odrađivala trudove do 130, a pred sam kraj da nisam ni 70 mogla bas trpit ). a sto ga uvijek iskompliciram, valjda ste shvatile. al u svakom slucaju drugi put odbijam drip.

----------


## Sani1612

Trudove sam imala preko 17 sati..došla sam u bolnicu u 1h ujutro a rodila u 18h. Zadnjih sat vremena sam dobila drip i ti bolovi su me najviše rasturili i umorili...valjda zato što nisu bili moji.Svoje trudove sam,kao što su mnoge cure napisale,smatrala svrhovitom boli,nisam se niti u jednom trenu zamarala satom.Zamaralo me to što su me drugi rasturali na mob..tak da sl put idem bez moba. slažem se sa izjavom da je to najljepša bol u mom životu.

----------


## bubica27

Meni je najjača bol trajala oko 15min  do pola sata najviše. Nisam se bojala boli i kad me preplavila samo sam joj se prepustila i _slušala ju_. 
Bez brige, proći će i bit ćeš ponosna na sebe!  :Love:

----------


## Maxime

Kada sam ulovila ritam disanja i 'vladala' trudovima vise ih nisam prozivljavala kao bol vec kao valove koje ce mi uskoro donjeti bebu koju smo 4 godine cekale. Necu reci da trudovi ne bole ali meni je jako pomoglo kontrolirano disanje i vjezbanje s babicom. Najgorije mi je bilo kada sam u jednom trenutko izgubila kontrolu nad sobom, cim sam pohvatala konce to jest fokusirala se na disanje i trudove odmah mi je bilo lakse. Mozes ti to, tijelo i um instinktivno znaju sto treba raditi   :Love:

----------


## Kikica1

Od prvog truda koji sam osjetila pa do kraja poroda kod mene je proslo 5 i pol sati. Mene nije toliko bolilo koliko sam ocekivala da ce boljeti, jedino me, recimo, smetalo sto taj bol dugo traje pa jedva cekas da prodje. Sjecam se da sam kad sam rodila pomislila da je sve bilo gotovo u mozda 80-ak trudova - a koliko ih je stvarno bilo trebalo bi konzultirati ctg  :Smile:  Malo se jesam izgubila u tranziciji, onda me je sve smetalo i mislim da sam bila u nekom paralelnom svijetu ali u pozitivnom smislu.

Ne znam kako drukcije to objasniti, taj prvi trud je vec bio "pravi" i do kraja poroda me manje vise bolilo istim intenzitetom, samo sto su trudovi duze trajali i bili gusci.

Kao sto su vec neke forumasice rekle, sve ovisi o tome koliki ti je prag boli i koliko si u biti pripremljena za porod. Nije da ne boli ali nije toliko strasno koliko strasno izgleda u pricama. Meni je recimo i dalje gore otici zubaru promijeniti plombu na zubu, to bez anestezije nema sanse da napravim a rodila bi drage volje jos koji put bez epiduralne.

Najbolje ne panicariti, koncentrirati se i biti opusten koliko je najvise moguce, vjerovati u sebe i da ce sve biti u najboljem redu.

----------


## pinguica

:D jee tako mi je drago da sam otvorila ovaj topic. Čitala sam dosta priča o porodu ali prvi put mi je "sjelo" ovo sa boli, baš mi je lijepo kad kažete da je to najljepša bol na svijetu   :Love:   Mislim da počinjem kužiti

----------


## L&L0809

> Meni je recimo i dalje gore otici zubaru promijeniti plombu na zubu, to bez anestezije nema sanse da napravim a rodila bi drage volje jos koji put bez epiduralne.


potpisujem   :Laughing:

----------


## lopy

Evo da i ja podijelim svoje iskustvo s poroda od prije 4 mjeseca. Trudovi su počeli oko 1 sat poslije ponoći, i ja sam mislila da su lažnjaci, pa im nisam pridavala veliku važnost, već sam ih prodisavala. To je tako trajalo do 5 sati ujutro kada mi je počelo krvarenje i kad sam shvatila da konačno trebam otići u rodilište. Kad sam došla u rodilište bila sam oko 4 prsta otvorena, pa sam se još uvijek mogla kretati. Moj savjet je da što kasnije legneš, jer logično gravitacija je na tvojoj strani, i dok se krećeš manje boli i brže se otvaraš. "Završni čin poroda" počeo je oko 8 ujutro, a rodila sam 10 minuta prije podne. Uglavnom, kao što su cure već navele, najjača bol je pred sami izgon, ali to više osjećaš kao nagon kojemu se samo trebaš prepustiti. Vjeruj mi uopće nije strašno, a vrijeme ti proleti kao da si u nekoj čudnoj bezvremenskoj zoni. Doduše, ja sam relativno brzo i rodila za prvorotku, ali svejedno vrijeme kao da ti brže prolazi. Priroda je to tako uredila, da nam barem malo olakša. Zato bez straha, porod je uistinu najmanji problem, prati svoje tijelo, ono će te samo voditi do trenutka kada ćeš upoznati svoje najveće blago  :Heart:

----------


## sonata

Kada mi je dr probusila vodenjak, poceli su dosta jaki bolovi. Iskreno, nisam gledala na sat ali mislim da su najjaci bili zadnjih sat-dva

----------


## Nena-Jabuka

Mislim da taj dio s najjačim trudovima traje oko sat vremena, to govorim okvirno,  i to za porod s dripom, kod prirodnog bude kraće. 
Ako se zapne sa spuštanjem djeteta u kanal ili je cijeli porod inducirani (kao moj zadnji), onda je i sve to duže i teže, ali ako baš tražiš matematički prosjek i da se nekako možeš orijentirati, moglo bi se reći da najjači trudovi traju okvirno sat vremena, mada je to sve individualno.
Cure su ti dobro savjetovale, puno čitaj, shvati to kao nešto što se može, vrijedan "posao" koji trebaš "odraditi" najbolje što možeš, a i hormoni će tada raditi za tebe.

----------


## Dash

[quote="L&L0809"]


> Meni je recimo i dalje gore otici zubaru promijeniti plombu na zubu, to bez anestezije nema sanse da napravim a rodila bi drage volje jos koji put bez epiduralne.


Potpisujem!!!   :Laughing:   Meni su trudovi bili užaaasno bolni, pogotovo zadnja 2 i pol sata na dripu   :Evil or Very Mad:  , al bi opet sve ponovila par puta i to opet bez epiduralne, a popravljala zub bez anestezije - ni u ludilu!!!

----------


## BUBI80

6 najjačih trudova, poslijednjih (1 min trud, 1 min puza), na dripu, od kojih su zadnja 2 bili izgon bebe. jedva sam ih izdržala...ostali su bili ok za izdržat, ali ovi zadnji, uh, moram priznat jaaaaako boli.

----------


## gagana

Bol se ne moze porediti ni sa jednim drugim bolom, ali posle toga sledi neverovatno olaksanje. Ja sam imala neprekidan bol zadnja 3h! Samo disi, pokusaj da ne vristis i cuvaj snagu za kraj koji traje bukvalno par minuta. Nadam se da ce tvoj porodjaj biti skolski. Meni je sve ovo sveze i jos uvek nisam spremna za drugo dete dok sve to ne zaboravim!  :Very Happy:

----------


## saska7

jel ovo jos aktivno?
ili je vec rodila....

----------


## L&L0809

na terminima poroda pise da tek treba roditi (28.09.). tako da bi trebalo jos uvijek biti aktualno, bar za postavljacicu teme   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

puno manje boli i bol je sasvim podnosljiva kad nisu u pitanju sintetski hormoni (drip). dakle, zakljucak je odbiti drip i tijelo ce odraditi svoje  :Smile: .

bitno je i da se osjecas ugodno--znaci morala bi se pobrinuti za to (ti ili tvoja pratnja). ako zelis biti sama da ih zamolis da ti daju prostora, ako ne zelis da ih zamolis da netko bude cesto prisutan. 

sto se same boli tice, prvi porod mi je trajao 12 sati na indukciji i mislila sam da cu krepati. bolilo je ko sam vrag. naravno, u pitanju je bio drip  :Rolling Eyes:  . drugi porod je trajao duze, ali je sve teklo tako glatko, boli je bilo ali je nestala ko rukom odnesena kad sam rodila. sad je se niti ne sjecam--za razliku od strave s prvog poroda, koju necu valjda nikad zaboraviti  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## saska7

potpisujem *mikku*

prvi porod sa dripom jedva sam zaboravila i odlucila imati drugo dijete.
drugi porod sam odradila sasvim skolski, ali BEZ iceg i bolovi su bili podnosljivi do samog kraja - tranzicije. sjecam se da sam pogledala na sat u 5.15 (cekajuci drugu smjenu koja je trebala doci u 7) i mislila si da necu bas moci izdrzati dok oni dodju - rodila sam za 20min. trud prije nego sto sam sisla na stolcic mislila sam da cu se onesvijestiti. a onda sam na stolcicu stisnula jos 3 puta ( to nije moglo dugo trajati, kojih par minuta) i to je bilo to  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

a uglavnom znas da je kraj blizu onda kad pocnes misliti "sta je meni ovo trebalo", "ne mogu vise", "dajte mi epiduralnu", psujes muza itd. to neka te podsjeti da ce beba uskoro biti u tvojim rukama  :Smile:

----------


## call me mommy

sad kad gledam nakon mjesec dana na porod, rekla bi da me i nije toliko bolilo. najgori dio mi je bio ,kad ne smijes tiskati , a zelis. i to je trajalo trud ili dva.  mislim da je oporavak poslje poroda gori, šav te boli, bradavice pune ragada, djete ne spava  :Grin:  , odnosno navikavanje na majcinstvo. iskreno,kada bi znala da ce mi druga trudnoca i porod biti kao i prva,mam bi si jos jedno napravila  8)

----------


## chora

pozdrav.

imam potrebu ponovno aktivirati ovu temu..

znate kad vam bruse zub na živo.....to smatram oštrom boli

porod je više tupa bol ili ne?

----------


## pinguica

bok chora, ja sam započela ovu temu a sada već imam iskustva da ti odgovorim.

prije bih rekla da je ta bol kao kod snažnog stezanja odnosno rastezanja, znači nije oštra. 
Meni su jako snažni bolovi trajali satima, ali mogu ti reći da bih izdržala još satima jer ta bol se razlikuje od svih ostali po tome što znaš da kad jednom dosegne vrhunac intezitet bola odma opada. Ja sam se samo trudila da pravilno dišem i ponavljala si "proći će, proći će..."

----------


## Vrijeska

> da bih izdržala još satima jer ta bol se razlikuje od svih ostali po tome što znaš da kad jednom dosegne vrhunac intezitet bola odma opada.


da, ako je prirodan porod

ako je drip onda nema toliko razlike u intenzitetu

i traje  i traje i traje - npr. 5 sati - toliko da padaš u nesvijest ...

----------


## pinguica

dobila sam i drip, bila mi je jednaka jačina kao i moji prirodni do tada

----------


## dani1

Po moja dva vaginalna poroda ja bih rekla ovako:
Najbitnije je disanje, da možeš prodisati trud, tad ne boli tako, ako se sva zgrčiš, e onda boli. Trudovi su podnošljivi do samog kraja, dok ne dobiješ pritisak na debelo crijevo i zapravo nemožeš tako lako iskontrolirati trud jer tijelo počinje samo tiskati, a ti se i dalje trudiš prodisati trud, jer ti tako kažu i viću ne tiskati ne tiskati, a ti moraš. E kad stisneš, neopisivo olakšanje i nemojte se bojati tiskati, tad zapravo ne boli i osjetit čete neopisivu snagu vlastitog tijela na djelu. Isto je i kad vas forsiraju da tiskate, a nije još vrijeme, a tranzicija je super stvar, hvala bogu kratko traje i samo pomislite u glavi: Eto to je to, kraj je tu.
Ovo velim za relativno prirodne porode, bez dripa, epiduralne, nalijeganja na trbuh.
Dakle teško mi je reči vremenski, ali ja sam one najjače trudove imala na samom kraju, dakle njih desetak.

----------


## dani1

Mislim da bi ih bilo manje da su mi dali da tiskam kad mi je došlo. Zapravo to mi je fenomen, po čemu oni zaključuju da je ili nije vrijeme za tiskanje, kad ako se majka priroda pobrinula za sve, onda valjda kad dobiješ taj nagon za tiskanjem, valjda je i vrijeme za tiskanje ili griješim?

----------


## chora

to disanje....to se može raditi na nekim tečajevima...usput....imat li koje za preporučiti.

jednom kad sam bila kod zubarice(socijalke!) i kad mi je brusila zub, od boli i želje da prestane sam joj uvalila jezik tamo di brusi...o onda se zderala na mene......kad je nastavila brusiti od boli sam ju lupila laktom u trbuh.......

stoga me strah kako budem reagirala na porodu......ne bi htjela da moram pokupiti prnje i reči "ajd bok ja idem doma rodit" :Smile:  znam da je život mene i bebe u pitanju, ali bojim se da ne postanem LOŠA RODILJA...koja od bola i straha ne budem htjela surađivati....

----------


## sirius

Pokvareni zub i trudovi su dvije potpuno različite stvari.
Intenzitet bolova je također vrlo individualna stvar i u svakom porodu je drugačije.
 Što bi to trebalo značiti LOŠA rodilja?Bilo bi idealno i poželjno kada bi osoblje učinilo uvjete oko tebe da nema straha,tada bi i bolovi sigurno bili vrlo podnošljivi...
Ja sam nekako stava da bi osoblje trebalao _surađivati_ sa tobom  ipak si ti u trudovima ,a ne oni...oni su racionalni ,a od tebe se  _očekuje_ da to ne budeš.

----------


## saska7

> to disanje....to se može raditi na nekim tečajevima...usput....imat li koje za preporučiti.
> 
> jednom kad sam bila kod zubarice(socijalke!) i kad mi je brusila zub, od boli i želje da prestane sam joj uvalila jezik tamo di brusi...o onda se zderala na mene......kad je nastavila brusiti od boli sam ju lupila laktom u trbuh.......
> 
> stoga me strah kako budem reagirala na porodu......ne bi htjela da moram pokupiti prnje i reči "ajd bok ja idem doma rodit" znam da je život mene i bebe u pitanju, ali bojim se da ne postanem LOŠA RODILJA...koja od bola i straha ne budem htjela surađivati....


vjezbe disanja za sam porod nisam nigdje uspjela pronaci, al sto sam se vise pripremala za porod to mi je u glavi bilo jasnije da programiranje disanjem zapravo nije ono sto zelim pa sam se pokusala skoncentrirati na to da u svojoj glavi stvorim sliku u kojoj sam opustena i spremna pratiti svoje tijelo. MIND OVER BODY knjiga mi je jako pomogla u tome.
mislim da nema LOSE RODILJE vec samo nepodrzavajucih situacija.
bolovi su dio poroda i ako ih uspijes tako prihvatiti mislim da nisu toliko napodnosljivi (za razliku bolova kod zubarice za koje nismo programirane   :Razz:  ) 
btw razlika izmedju onih na dripu (1.porod) i prirodnih (2.porod) je kod mene bila nebo i zemlja - prirodne sam puno lakse hendlala...al oba puta kad sam trazila kemiju/epiduralnu/carski je bio znak da sam na kraju   :Laughing:

----------


## tinaka

Meni u zadnje vrijeme svi samo govore da ne vičem na porodu, nego šutim i trpim... nemoj vikati i dobro ćeš proći... Otkud da ja znam kako će moje tijelo reagirati i do koje razine boli ću moći trpjeti?! 
Nekako mi je to tako debilno... ako me nešto boli, zašto da si ne olakšam bol i zavičem ako ne mogu više?! 
Zašto ću bolje proći kod medicinskog osoblja ako ću šutjeti?! Jel su oni bogomdani da im se moram šutnjom dodvoravati i paziti da nekog ne povrijedim svojim glasom, jel ću mu time skinuti kapu s glave ili uništiti dan?!

----------


## saska7

> Meni u zadnje vrijeme svi samo govore da ne vičem na porodu, nego šutim i trpim... nemoj vikati i dobro ćeš proći... Otkud da ja znam kako će moje tijelo reagirati i do koje razine boli ću moći trpjeti?!
> Nekako mi je to tako debilno... ako me nešto boli, zašto da si ne olakšam bol i zavičem ako ne mogu više?!
> Zašto ću bolje proći kod medicinskog osoblja ako ću šutjeti?! Jel su oni bogomdani da im se moram šutnjom dodvoravati i paziti da nekog ne povrijedim svojim glasom, jel ću mu time skinuti kapu s glave ili uništiti dan?!


kad smo vec kod vikanja - moja prica s poroda

ima smisla da ti kazu da ne vices ukoliko te upozoravaju da trosis snagu. ima vikanja i vikanja. naravno da to nema veze sa ovim sto ti pricas - nije do osoblja da te “stisavaju“ i razumijem da te to uzrujava. ono sto sam iz osobnog iskustva naucila je da vikanje ne pomaze ni da bol prodje ni da se smanji ako se izgubis u tom vikanju. kad bih spustila ton, bila sam svjesnija i boli i svojeg tijela i nacina kako upravo sebi pomoci da bolje podnesem i brze rodim...skupljanje toga u sebi meni nije imalo smisla...

----------


## cebelka86

Zanimljivo mi je kako svaka žena drugačije doživljava porođajnu bol i način na koji se nosi s njom. Na primjer ja sam vikala, ali zaista VIKALA i nitko od osoblja me nije sputavao u tome. Jedino je MM bilo neugodno   :Smile:  Meni je to više bilo kao usmjeravanje boli kroz usta van   :Smile:   . I pravilno disanje mi je puno pomoglo (još dok sam mogla pravilno disati).

----------


## dani1

Čitala sam na forumu da je bilo par forumašica koje na porodu ni glasa nisu ispustile. Svaka čast. Ja jesam, ali to mi je došlo na samom kraju, zapravo mislim da je to bilo u tranziciji. Koliko sam ja u bolnici čula svaka je bar malo zavikala osim ako mi nije koja potiho šmugnula, ali taj zvuk koji proizvodi žena kad rađa, "viće" , je toliko specifičan i nije klasično vikanje i urlanje i obićno kad sam iz rađaone čula taj zvuk, ubrzo nakon toga se čuo i plač bebice. Mislim da je tehnički neizvedivo istovremeno vikati i prodisati trud.

----------


## pinguica

meni je puno pomogao tekst "Bezbolni porođaj", jedna cura je već bila stavila taj link na forum ali nemogu naći pa evo možete skinuti ovdje http://filespump.com/download/214729...odjaj-pdf.html

Među ostalim mi je pomogao da shvatim da vikanjem trošimo kisik ne samo vlastitim mišićima već i djetetu. Moj porod je stvarno bio dug i prilično težak ali nisam ispustila ni glasa i kad me najjače bolilo disala sam plitko i brzo. Cijelo vrijeme su pratili djeteove otkucaje srca i bili su super, vjerujem da bih bila završila na carskom da sam uzalud potrošila energiju i kisik. 
Ali dobro nekim ženama porod puno kraće traje pa nemogu reći da si nemogu dopustiti malo vikanja.

----------


## molly

Nije mi jasno kako netko moze biti LOSA rodilja samo zbog vikanja. Na 1. porodaju u radaonici sam imala primalju cijelo vrijeme kraj sebe i pomagala mi je oko disanja. I naravno da sam na kraju stenjala. Na drugom porodaju sam sama sebe usmjeravala na to neko plitko i brzo disanje u gornjem dijelu pluca jer bi mi se inace povracalo kad bih udisala u donji dio trbuha. Dok sam tako prodisavala grceve u trbuhu, nisam morala vikati, tj. glasno stenjati, ali kad me pocelo napinjati za tiskanje, pocela sam se derati. Nitko nista nije rekao, osim sto je dosla primalja i rekla da jos nije vrijeme za tiskanje pa bi bilo dobro da ne tiscem, nego prodisem, ako mogu. Ako ne uspijem svaki put, nema veze.Inace sam u jednom trenutku napinjanja za tiskanje visila muzu oko vrata i vristala mu da ne mogu vise, da cu umrijeti... ali ja to vicem i kod malo jaceg proljeva.
Kod socijalnog zubara vise nedem najvise zbog boli... a nadam se jos kojem porodaju... cak se bojim starosti zbog bolesti jer znam kako bolest moze boljeti... dakle, porodaj NIJE tako strasan kako se prica, iako svaka intervencija u bolnici otezava porodaj, sto sam si potvrdila na drugom porodaju, gdje sam, osim odlaska u bolnicu, izbjegla sve sto nisam htjela.

----------


## bijelko

meni to nije bilo tako jako strašno. ok, boli i nikad to neću zaboraviti ali lakše mi je bilo to nego zubobolja. psiha valjda, znaš da će biti happy end! nisam vikala prvenstveno da mi muž ne bi zbrisao jer nije izgledao nešto hrabar a onda bih bila luda! lakše mi je bilo prodisati trud nego ga provrištati.

----------


## Neve

> Mislim da bi ih bilo manje da su mi dali da tiskam kad mi je došlo. Zapravo to mi je fenomen, po čemu oni zaključuju da je ili nije vrijeme za tiskanje, kad ako se majka priroda pobrinula za sve, onda valjda kad dobiješ taj nagon za tiskanjem, valjda je i vrijeme za tiskanje ili griješim?


Da, to ni meni nije jasno - zašto kad imaš nagon za tiskanjem osoblje bolnice panično upozorava da još nije vrijeme za tiskanjem??? I kako oni to znaju?

----------


## eris

Meni su najjači trudovi trajali 20 minuta nakon što je vodenjak puknuo, e baš je boljelo, ko sam vrag. Kad mi je došao nagon za tiskanjem, babice su me ohrabrivale da tiskam dok tijelo samo tišće ali da ne činim dodatni napor da produžim tisak svjesno. I vjerujte to mi je baš pomoglo. Trenutak kad imaš osjećaj da će ti debelo crijevo izaći van, ili se raspuknuti je u stvari trenitak početka poroda samog. Prvi put kad sam to osjetila zvala sam babicu i ona je rekla da neće još, ali samo da tako nastavim, već kroz dva takva truda sa istim osjećajem rasturanja debelog crijeva, pogledala me i rekla: Pa to je to, hajde sad da ti rodiš svoju bebu. I naravno kroz 5 minuta moja nova beba je bila van.

----------


## mamitzi

na prvom porodu imala sam oko pola sata jezivih trudova nakon dripa i izlazak bebe mi nije bio puno više bolan. mislim da sam vikala kad me je babica zarezala. na drugom porodu nisam dobila drip i sve je bilo super. probušili su mi vodenjak imala sam 2 ili 3 jača truda i onda sam u recimo 4. trudu i još malo na suho rodila elu. e da , to me jako bolilo- baš kad je izlazila van.

----------


## Pandora Aura Monroe

Meni je samo izgon bio bolan, sve ono prije gotovo nisam ni osjetila. Znači - zadnjih pola sata. Deset minuta kasnije rođenje druge bebe išlo je brzo i lako.

----------


## Tincha

*dani1* to je problem dripa, on te tjera na tiskanje a nije još vrijeme... I meni je upravo zabrana tiskanja bila najgore iskustvo, bol trudova bila je jaka, ali podnošljiva. Pošto sam imala užasno bolne menge uvijek sam si mislila kak i ne može biti toliko jače od tih menstrualnih grčeva.... Pogriješila sam, bilo je puuuno jače, ali sasvim izdržljivo. A kad tijelo počne tiskati, to je olakšanje i tad je bol totalno u drugom planu. Točno sam osjećala olakšavajuće taj trenutak tiskanja, kad nije bilo potrebno ništa drugo nego samo se opustiti i dozvoliti tijelu da tiska samo...

----------


## dani1

Ma eto ja ću sad priznati, na mom trećem porodu (nagon za tiskanjem, pritisak na debelo crijevo), probušili mi vodenjak otvorena 10 prstiju. Dokica gleda i kaže još nije vrijeme i izađe. Ja nemogu više prodisat bez tiskanja i tiščem polako, pomalo (bar se meni tako činilo) i lakše mi je. Nakon tri truda dolazi babica i u sekundi navlači kapu i rukavice i tad počinje nebuloza. Trudovi staju, hm, nije ga bilo neznam par minuta i daju mi drip. Nakon toga govore da tiskam, ali truda nema. Počinjem tiskati i prestajem, nije to to. Viću da tiskam dalje. Neznam gdje sam našla snagu i tiskam bez truda (uspjela sam na kraju). Eto zato sam ja pomalo ljuta i isfrustrirana jer si pokušavam objasniti što se tu dogodilo, a imala sam onaj opaki nagon za tiskanjam samo 5 min prije, kad tijelo samo tiska. Mislim nije sve to bilo tako strašno, ali...

----------


## Handy

Mene je cijelo vrijeme jednako boljelo, ne želim plašiti, ali kad sam morala ležati zbog CTG-a mi je bilo teže izdržati bolove nego tiskanje na kraju. I nisam mjerila vrijeme, pa ne znam koliko je što trajalo. Meni je bilo lakše kad sam počela tiskati, iako neke žene kažu da više tad nisu imale snage.

----------


## EvaMONA

Imam iskustvo 2 poroda različitih od početka do kraja. Al što se tiče tvog konkretnog pitanja slažem se s dani1, bolovi su stvarno nekontrolirani kad tijelo bebu počne tiskati i ti osjećaš taj pritisak na debelo crijevo i grozno je kad te svi sprečavaju da se tome prepustiš.
Dakle, 1. put vodenjak mi puknuo na početku, prije trudova i zadnjih 4 h bila na dripu. Uz "pomoć" dripa takvi bolovi 2,5-3 h (previše, al me disanje držalo u fokusu pa sam bila ful prisutna u svom tijelu i nesvjesna svega oko sebe, što je pomagalo). 2. put prirodno od početka do kraja , vodenjak mi puknuo oko 18.15, a rodila sam u 18.50. Toliko su trajali i pravi bolovi. Tako bi sutra ponovila.

----------


## Trina

Na prvom porodu najjači bolovi trajali su tri sata. I što se bližio kraj bolovi su bili neizdržljiviji a sam izgod gotovo bezbolan. Na drugom sam rađala sve skupa sat vremena a zadnjih 20-ak min bilo je najbolnije-izgon najviše. Na trećem trudovi su bili po mojoj procjeni 80 % manje bolni i izdržavala sam ih bez ikakvih problema. Ali izgon je bio prestrašan.

----------


## Elinor

Moji trudovi ni u jednoj fazi nisu postali prestrašni. Jest da je naporno par sati imati trudove na minutu (na 2. porodu smo čekali da se mala spusti oko 3-4 sata), ali to nije bila nikakva ratzarajuća bol. Ali iscrpljuje poprilično.
Na 1. porodu sam disala kako sam izvježbala iz knjige, na 2. kako mi je došlo, a to je bilo dublje i polagano udisanje i izdisanje (potpuno suprotno od popularnog dahtanja). Tako mi je pasalo i osjećala sam se super. 
Mislim da je najbolja stvar prepustiti se, isprobati više položaja dok ne nađeš onaj u kojem najmanje boli i disati kako ti paše.

----------


## Elinor

*Trina* kakav je bio izgon na 3. porodu?

----------


## (maša)

moji trudovi skoro pa i nisu bili bolni...kao lagana M bol u donjem dijelu trbuha (samo što me kod M boli par sati u komadu)...najjači 30-40 min prije samog poroda nakon dobivanja dripa..
izgona se ni ne sjećam...nije bilo bolno, čudan osjećaj, nisam ni osjetila peckanje, u 2 tiska malac bio vani.

----------


## rikikiki

Čitam ovih dana malo o porodima i primijetila sam da puno cura kaže da im je kod prvog poroda izgon bio skoro pa bezbolan (kao i meni), a u sljedećim porodima ih je izgon najviše bolio. Jel zna netko zašto je to tako?
ON T:
Najjači bolovi trajali su oko 2,5-3 sata pred kraj. Trudovi su mi započeli oko ponoći i bili su dosta jaki na svakih 6-10 min. Oko vizite (bila sam u bolnici) počali su oni najjači .... bila sam toliko šokirana intenzitetom bolova da sam plakala i ostala bez zraka (jer nisam znala pravilno disati). Na pregledu je utvrđeno da sam otvorena 3 cm (nakon 8 sati jakih trudova - bila sam očajna :Shock: ). Uslijedila je klizma i tuširanje ... e to je tek bilo strašno (ne klizma, već tuširanje) svaki mlaz vode iz tuša doživjela sam kao električni udar (inače svoje trudove mogu usporediti sa elektro-šokovima), dok nisam skužila da mi ne odgovara topla voda, već hladnija. Na to me već prije upozorila prijateljica ali sam ja to u onoj zbrci smetnula s uma. Kad sam došla u box još uvijek sam bila otvorena samo 3 cm pa mi je doktorica prokinula vodenjak. To skoro i nisam osjetila. Muž je pitao doktora koliko pretpostavlja da će još proći do poroda, a on je procijenio oko 3 - 3 i pol sata, pa smo tražili epiduralnu. Kad je stigao anesteziolog pregledali su me još jednom i utvrdili da sam otvorena 9 cm (u 20-tak minuta od prokinuća vodenjaka) i izgon je krenuo. U prvom trudu mi nisu dali tiskati već su mi samo objasnili kako se trebam ponašati pri sljedećem i kad je krenuo sljedeći trud malena je izašla van ko metak, potpuno bez boli ... 
Drip nisam dobila, epi da (3 šava - nisam ni osjetila), oporavila sam se začas.
Vidim da puno cura kaže da im trudovi nisu bili strašni, meni moji jesu ... nisam se ni u snu nadala tako intenzivnoj boli. Jako me iznenadila.
Ako je vjerovati statistikama, sljedeći put će trudovi biti manje bolni ali će boljeti izgon?? :Grin: !!

----------


## koksy

> Mislim da bi ih bilo manje da su mi dali da tiskam kad mi je došlo. Zapravo to mi je fenomen, po čemu oni zaključuju da je ili nije vrijeme za tiskanje, kad ako se majka priroda pobrinula za sve, onda valjda kad dobiješ taj nagon za tiskanjem, valjda je i vrijeme za tiskanje ili griješim?


To se bas i ja pitam.
Ja sam imala nagon za tiskanjem sigurno pola sata prije poroda, i uporno sam se trudila ne tiskat i prodisat trud i to je ustvari bilo ono najteze i najbolnije.

----------


## a.k.

Meni isto ttrudovi u kojima sam trebala istisnuti bebu nisu bili bolni, ni sam izlazak bebe nisam ni osjetila, najbolnije u svemu tome mi je bila epiziotomija. Ali bilo mi je ful naporno, trudovi su mi bili slabi i rijetki pa sam morala tiskati svom snagom, beba nikako da izadje, umorila sam se jako, s vremenom sam postala sve jadnija i jadnija, misla sam da ja to ne mogu. Narkaju sam uspjela uz pomoc doktora koji mi se nalaktio na trbuh.

----------


## Beti3

Četiri puta sam rodila i svaki put se ponovno začudila intenzitetu bolova. I svaki put sam zaboravila koliko su jaki. Sjećam se samo svog čuđenja i kako sam mislila : ma ,ča je bilo tako i prošli put!? A koliko su trajali, ne sjećam se. Uglavnom taman toliko da se da izdržati. Mislim da je prvi put bilo dulje, ali nisam sigurna.

Tiskanje je svaki put bilo sve kraće. A moju curu, moj četvrti porod, uopće nisam tiskala. Ne bih vjerovala da nisam doživjela. Možda je moje tijelo već bilo "razrađeno" ili je to bila PRIRODA u svom najboljem izdanju, ali ona je u dva truda samo isplivala van. Boljelo je prije, ne kažem da nije, cijelu noć, ali ja sam to uglavnom prespavala. Zbog drugih razloga morala sam biti ranije u rodilištu, ali sam porod je bio "pjesma".

Svi ti bolovi su ustvari samo da beba izađe i nisam ih nikad shvaćala kao bolove, nego kao intenzivan rad tijela. I atletičara boli kad juri za rekordom , pa ipak ide. 

A onaj čas kad zaplače, više se ni ne pomisli da je boljelo. Onda je vatromet veselja i sreće. Bez obzira na bolove i probleme, žao mi je da nisam i još koji put rodila. Ma, što je to rodit, piece of cake.

----------


## jella

Kad mi je pukao vodenjak svaki sam čas očekivala da će početi bolovi. I tako idućih osam sati. Kad su mi dali drip, očekivala sam da će lagano početi. I tako idućih sat i pol. E onda kad je počelo nisam mogla vjerovati da tako jako boli. Znala sam da će boljeti, ali na ovo se definitivno nisam pripremila...
Idućih dva sata postajalo mi je sve gore i gore, i mislila sam da ja to neću preživjeti. Kad sam osjetila nagon za tiskanjem bila sam sretna što je napokon krenulo i više me nije boljelo. Jesam li ja sebi u glavi zabrijala da ne boli ili je to bila zbilja...ne znam  :Smile:

----------


## a.k.

E, tako je i meni bilo, kad su mi rekli da mogu tiskati spasila sam se! Trudovi uopce vise nisu bili bolni. Mislim da nisi zabrijala u glavi  :Wink:

----------

